# I Commited a Robbery



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

While at the ICRBE this past Feb I spotted a rod on display in the Batson booth. It was a spinning rod built by Karry Batson using an RX8 XP blank using ALPS components.

Well I proceeded to steal his grip design. I did change up the EVA parts and instead of using ALPS guides I went with the Fuji TATSG spinning guides. Blank used was an XP843 and reel seat is a sz 14 Titanium ALPS triangular aluminum seat. I have an identical one in the works right now using the Cobalt blue seat and butt grip.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

That's fantastic Lance!!!! Gonna have to get a couple of those reel seats!
Shawn


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job Lance.....


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I refuse to acknowledge a thief!






Looks great!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW! Thats very cool looking. I would be a good customer for one of those. PM me if interested.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Lance, I really like the look of the seat and butt cap.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Sharp build Lance. Those components look great with the finish on those blanks.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sharp, good work Lance


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflagVery nice rod Lance,congrats!!!!
I have one spinning rod built by me,some years ago, on 10' W9 ,4 piece switch fly blank,(gift from my friend BILL BATSON)with ALPS triangular reel seat and match guides model "M".
Is not nice looking like your rod,but still very good rod :


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful build Lance! It looks awesome all the way!!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great job


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Good Job Lance*

Very Creative Build...I really like the minimal amount of grips and the reel seat!!! Clean and Neat!!


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

haha no idea is original just a reinvention


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's it - done. 

This just may be the sexiest spinning rod i've ever seen!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I gotta admit, when I picked that rod up, I thought it would be heavy, but I was wrong as usual. Very crisp and well balanced, and the craftsmanship is alright for a short timer like yourself....of course I'm joking. Top notch as usual.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

As clean and sharp as they come, Lance! Any special reason you went w/ the TATSG guides over the K guides? Just wondering...


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

A very unique build... I like it!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Goags said:


> As clean and sharp as they come, Lance! Any special reason you went w/ the TATSG guides over the K guides? Just wondering...


Yes the main reason is I don't stock the titanium K guides yet but I do have several of the TATSG on hand.

On My next Fuji order I will add the Titanium K's with the Alconite rings to my inventory.

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice>>
Batson/ALPS also has some very good titanium guides.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow! I really like that reel seat. The rest is nice too but really like the reel seat.


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

Not bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks great as your work always does


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Do those aluminum seats get very hot during our coastal summers? I know that we used to use chrome plated bronze seats back in the day and they never seemed to get hot. I really like the Alps aluminum seats and would like to have one on one of my next builds.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Like most, I have seen thousands of rods and reels......from a tech stand, this really calls out to me. I don't know what it is, the color, the shapes or design but I have looked at the picture dozens of times. Very nice


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I would think after laying on the deck of a boat all day in the hot sun not being used it would get pretty warm to the touch but a dip in the water should take care of that. To be honest I've never fished with a rod using the ALPS seats yet.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

What butt end is that?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Butt and reel seat is ALPS from Batson.


----------

